# Dogs Days of Summer



## monkeyspoon (Feb 23, 2010)

A comic by the artist blotch or blackteagen.

http://www.dogsdaysofsummer.com/

I bought the book and its really o for orsim:grin:


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

K, cool story.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 23, 2010)

Blotch is Blackteagen and Kenket. Blotch isn't real, they're an alias.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

I glanced through this because I've been looking for a decent furry webcomic. It didn't look too painful until I saw giant tiger ballsack and then the next page had giant cat tits.


No thanks.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I glanced through this because I've been looking for a decent furry webcomic. It didn't look too painful until I saw giant tiger ballsack and then the next page had giant cat tits.
> 
> 
> No thanks.


I also find it hard to find a furry comic without a main/important character being gay/bi, which pisses me off


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 25, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I also find it hard to find a furry comic without a main/important character being gay/bi, which pisses me off


 
Hater.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 25, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Hater.


I wouldn't be as inclined towards disliking gays/bi's but usually this comes with them:


> I glanced through this because I've been looking for a decent furry webcomic. It didn't look too painful until I saw giant tiger ballsack and then the next page had giant cat tits.
> 
> 
> No thanks.


Usually the ones on the internet have horridly sick minds, and also preach their gayness/bi-ness everywhere

If I hated gays/bi's all together then why the hell am I on a furry forum? (BTW I like your avatar)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 25, 2010)

One of my favorite, deffinately worth looking up. 

NSFW!!@#!#!!!You can find the full story here


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Hater.


I don't give a god damn what sexuality the main character is.

I just don't want random sex in the god damn comic, and nearly every furry comic does, and the ones that don't are terribly written (not saying the sex filled ones are any better).


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I glanced through this because I've been looking for a decent furry webcomic. It didn't look too painful until I saw giant tiger ballsack and then the next page had giant cat tits.
> 
> 
> No thanks.


Agreed.
Liked how detailed the art is on the front page.
Checked out the "cast" page and found big fuzzy balls and animal sheaths.
And now I want brain bleach.

God fucking damnit, furries.


----------



## Beta Link (Feb 26, 2010)

*Clicks OP's link* ... *Sees picture* ... *Reads a bit of the thread*

...

Shit. I had that picture as my wallpaper for quite some time, without knowing exactly where it came from. Words can't describe how fucking pissed off I am right now.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Agreed.
> Liked how detailed the art is on the front page.
> Checked out the "cast" page and found big fuzzy balls and animal sheaths.
> And now I want brain bleach.
> ...



1) If you read the story you'd realize that out of the 65 pages, there's only 5 that have sexual references/parts/etc. involved....



Beta Link said:


> *Clicks OP's link* ... *Sees picture* ... *Reads a bit of the thread*
> I had that picture as my wallpaper for quite some time, without knowing exactly where it came from. Words can't describe how fucking pissed off I am right now.



2) I doubt you've read it too....


----------



## zizii (Feb 26, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Usually the ones on the internet have horridly sick minds, and also preach their gayness/bi-ness everywhere
> 
> If I hated gays/bi's all together then why the hell am I on a furry forum?



iawtc


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> 1) If you read the story you'd realize that out of the 65 pages, there's only 5 that have sexual references/parts/etc. involved....


Doesn't matter.

That alone is enough for me to ultimately decide _"NOOOO MOTHERFUCKING THANK YOU,"_
and have no second thoughts or regrets.

And when the _CAST_ pages have sexual references on them, you know there's something wrong, here.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 26, 2010)

Awkward sex is awkward.
Sorry. I don't really like the way Blotch draws sex D: It looks weird.
But I like the way they make have to buy it in order to find out if dingo guy does it with tiger dude.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> Awkward sex is awkward.
> Sorry. I don't really like the way Blotch draws sex D: It looks weird.
> But I like the way they make have to buy it in order to find out if dingo guy does it with tiger dude.



Dingo guy does not do it with tiger dude....don't judge a book by its' cover...or in the previous case the cast reference page.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> don't judge a book by its' cover...or in the previous case the cast reference page.


Why, if you already know certain parts of it will warrant eye bleach?
I'm not going to read a comic that shows pedophilia in a good light either, even if it's _"only for x amount of pages,"_ regardless of how well-written or otherwise the story may be.

What's wrong with having higher standards for yourself?


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dingo guy does not do it with tiger dude....don't judge a book by its' cover...or in the previous case the cast reference page.



I don't even care :V 
I was stating it's funny that Blotch decided to start selling it even after they had it on LJ for free, letting people decide on the next outcome.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> I don't even care :V
> I was stating it's funny that Blotch decided to start selling it even after they had it on LJ for free, letting people decide on the next outcome.



I hate your avatar.



Vaelarsa said:


> Why, if you already know certain parts of it will warrant eye bleach?
> I'm not going to read a comic that shows pedophilia in a good light either, even if it's _"only for x amount of pages,"_ regardless of how well-written or otherwise the story may be.
> 
> What's wrong with having higher standards for yourself?



This. 

Also it's obvious they throw in sex just because they can and not because it does anything for the story 99% of the time in furry comics.

FURRIES: STOP BEING PERVERTS.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate your avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seriously doubt this will happen.

(pats self on back for not being a pervert)


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> One of my favorite, deffinately worth looking up.
> 
> NSFW!!@#!#!!!You can find the full story here


 
I was suprised at how clean it was. Wow.

I always assumed it full of smut.  



Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't give a god damn what sexuality the main character is.
> 
> I just don't want random sex in the god damn comic, and nearly every furry comic does, and the ones that don't are terribly written (not saying the sex filled ones are any better).


 
I do. I can't think of a gay guy being a badass character,well, except for me. I'm one of a kind, though.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Feb 27, 2010)

holy sweet hell..... lot of debates, everyone has their own opinion. like me or hate me personally i like the comic.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 27, 2010)

I started reading it ages ago. It looks good, it flowed fairly well, then it went gay.

Now, this is where people go "OMFG U H8 HomoS". But for some strange reason, I don't want to read any more. Same thing happened with Better Days and the incest thing. Though to be fair, I pushed past that bit and finished it, not so with Dog Days. better Days had a chance of improving, Dog Days was going in a fairly obvious bumlove direction that I really can't be bothered with.

So there.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate your avatar.



Haha >:3 

Staaaaare at it.


The random dog cock.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 27, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I started reading it ages ago. It looks good, it flowed fairly well, then it went gay.
> 
> Now, this is where people go "OMFG U H8 HomoS". But for some strange reason, I don't want to read any more. Same thing happened with Better Days and the incest thing. Though to be fair, I pushed past that bit and finished it, not so with Dog Days. better Days had a chance of improving, Dog Days was going in a fairly obvious bumlove direction that I really can't be bothered with.
> 
> So there.



Ugh. Naylor sucks anyways :|
I'll admit though, Better Days was pretty good in the beginning before everything turned all lol incest and waaaaaar!!1!

Now that he started Original Life. God </33


----------



## Romanpower (Feb 27, 2010)

The characters Diego and Bayshore are awesome, there pics have been the wallpaper of my phone and computer for a while.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 27, 2010)

Bayshore <3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> Haha >:3
> 
> Staaaaare at it.
> 
> ...


No I will not stare at it. >=[


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 27, 2010)

The artwork is amazing.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 27, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> Ugh. Naylor sucks anyways :|
> I'll admit though, Better Days was pretty good in the beginning before everything turned all lol incest and waaaaaar!!1!
> 
> Now that he started Original Life. God </33



Naylor is a hack artist who uses his (and other peoples :V) characters to soapbox his political views while hocking off porn (filled with hillariousy glossy and veiny cocks) on the side.

Also furry comics without secks=unpossible.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 27, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Naylor is a hack artist who uses his (and other peoples :V) characters to soapbox his political views while hocking off porn (filled with hillariousy glossy and veiny cocks) on the side.
> 
> Also *furry comics without secks=unpossible*.


well of course! you can't be genderless!

BTW: http://www.fw-adventures.com/


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 27, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Naylor is a hack artist who uses his (and other peoples :V) characters to soapbox his political views while hocking off porn (filled with hillariousy glossy and veiny cocks) on the side.
> 
> Also furry comics without secks=unpossible.



LOOOL.
Totally. I've noticed that a lot.
Specially with Bonk.

:V And like isn't Naylor anti-homosexual? lolol

DUNESCOCK


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I will not stare at it. >=[


You have no choice :V!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 27, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> You have no choice :V!


I do have a choice because I control my eyes, just like I have a choice to not read the comic in this thread. :V


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 27, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I was suprised at how clean it was. Wow.
> 
> I always assumed it full of smut.


Me too. That's why I never read it until Scotty posted up the link.

I liked it much better than I expected.
 It was kinda gay, but the story element of it was great.
Bayshore is cool

AVOID PAGE 63


----------



## Mentova (Feb 28, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Me too. That's why I never read it until Scotty posted up the link.
> 
> I liked it much better than I expected.
> It was kinda gay, but the story element of it was great.
> ...


LET'S SEE WHAT PAGE 63 IS OH BOY I CAN'T WAIT!

I was sorely disappointed. I expected something disturbing yet it was just spoilers for a plot I don't care about.


----------



## Keaton (Mar 1, 2010)

It's one of my favorite furry comics ^^
Good drawings, good history :3 (and don't have yiff in every page xD) (joke X3)
I read too "First time for everything" this comic are great too ^^ 
(Is the first part of the history "Dogs Days of Summer" )


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> LET'S SEE WHAT PAGE 63 IS OH BOY I CAN'T WAIT!
> 
> I was sorely disappointed. I expected something disturbing yet it was just spoilers for a plot I don't care about.


ya that tends to happen ..giggle..


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

Blue-Flame said:


> ya that tends to happen ..giggle..


What tends to happen? Something disturbing or spoilers nobody cares about?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Bayshore <3



I LOVE Bayshore with a passion <3333333



Harebelle said:


> The artwork is amazing.



Blotch is amazing, people don't like them though as a majority of their work is M/M yiff which is the best kind so.....



Silver Burrito said:


> Me too. That's why I never read it until Scotty posted up the link.
> I liked it much better than I expected.
> It was kinda gay, but the story element of it was great.
> Bayshore is cool
> ...



I do tend to post homo things but idc, I'm not forcing anyone to look. I have yet to find a better webcomic than DDoS as it shows love and/or dedication to another rather than going all whorish with everyone. I'm mainly a furry because many artists depict love, passion, and all those other murry purry emotions rather well while human porn is just "Fuck me cause I'm a slut".


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What tends to happen? Something disturbing or spoilers nobody cares about?


hahaha both but the spoilers more often


----------



## Aeturnus (Mar 1, 2010)

I skimmed through it. I guess it looks nice, but it's something I wouldn't buy and/or save.

Now this one, http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3436114 I will buy.


----------



## otto james (Mar 1, 2010)

wasnt as bad as i expected it was gonna be and it had a bit of romance in it i guess............. but what is it with every little thing furry related has to do with a yiff honestly


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2010)

I suggest Furpiled if you liked DDoS as they're kinda similar...


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 2, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> I skimmed through it. I guess it looks nice, but it's something I wouldn't buy and/or save.
> 
> Now this one, http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3436114 I will buy.



Well that looks pretty badass.

|3


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> LET'S SEE WHAT PAGE 63 IS OH BOY I CAN'T WAIT!
> 
> I was sorely disappointed. I expected something disturbing yet it was just spoilers for a plot I don't care about.



They were having gay sex at the bottom of the page


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> They were having gay sex at the bottom of the page


Orly, let's go check!

Edit: OH GOD WHY LAST TIME I CHECKED THE WRONG PAGE 63 FUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 3, 2010)

page 63? i only got to 20 something any more readable materiel?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 3, 2010)

You know I have honestly haven't heard of this.


----------



## Bando (Mar 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know I have honestly haven't heard of this.



That's odd, you know about much more obscure things than Blotch comics...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know I have honestly haven't heard of this.


Don't read it! It has gay sex orgies in it!


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't read it! It has gay sex orgies in it!


^this

even though this rules out 90% furry comics


----------



## vappykid5 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey wait a sec... *looks at page 63* ....oh you guys are such kids! D:<


----------



## Mentova (Mar 10, 2010)

vappykid5 said:


> Hey wait a sec... *looks at page 63* ....oh you guys are such kids! D:<


Yes obviously the only people who hate gay furry sex orgies are children.


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 11, 2010)

Half baked shit catering towards furry. Brain poison.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 11, 2010)

lol I'm kind of amused that you're all squicked by furry sex in a furry comic while talking on a furry forum... yeah, blows the mind.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> lol I'm kind of amused that you're all squicked by furry sex in a furry comic while talking on a furry forum... yeah, blows the mind.


Maybe because I like real women better than I like drawn dog penis? :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Maybe because I like real women better than I like drawn dog penis? :V



He's a dingo dammit!

Hehe, just kidding.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> He's a dingo dammit!
> 
> Hehe, just kidding.


Close enough. Still canine phallus.


----------



## BlueIceHusky (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice comic. So Blotch is two artists? Thats interesting, I never knew that. =)


----------



## TDK (Mar 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Maybe because I like real women better than I like drawn dog penis? :V



Your such a terrible liar.

Nice art and a decent story. But the sex was... dare I say... _unnessacary?_


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 14, 2010)

TDK said:


> Your such a terrible liar.
> 
> Nice art and a decent story. But the sex was... dare I say... _unnessacary?_



Never in a furry comic.


----------



## Riptor (Mar 14, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> I skimmed through it. I guess it looks nice, but it's something I wouldn't buy and/or save.
> 
> Now this one, http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3436114 I will buy.



Now this is something I can get behind. I hope that this'll be a real furry action comic. No shoehorned moral, no sex, just blowing the seven shades of crap out of everything because _they're_ evil and _you're_ not. Is it really like that in the actual book? Furries have a hard time with that, they like to stick in 'social issues' and crap like that.

As for DDoS... well, it's better than Better Days. Not that that's any kind of achievement. The art's nice.


----------



## TDK (Mar 14, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> Now this one, http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3436114 I will buy.



Just read it... IT'S FUCKIN' A.

Great art, sharp dialog, memorable characters, everything a comic should be. Other comic artists/writers (not just furries, but anybody) read this and take notes.


----------



## craftyandy (Mar 17, 2010)

well as a reader of berserk, transformers, mouse guard, elephantmen, and Incognito a drama where no one dies or gets raped or shot or tormented is so refreshing I don't know why other comic book artist take this route, not so much furry but just a little drama tale of love for a change. Now, lets start a fund and hire a studio like Dreamworks or Pixar (lol) for the major motion picture.


----------



## craftyandy (Mar 17, 2010)

TDK said:


> Your such a terrible liar.
> 
> Nice art and a decent story. But the sex was... dare I say... _unnessacary?_



what sex? There is nudity but in the end it's a drama! I think FOX 2 still has more sex in their tv shows. 
Even mainstream comics are not allowed to have boobs so what's a artist/writer to do other then cover their pages with gore instead?


----------



## coba (Mar 19, 2010)

you see sex on the internet, and on t.v every day. So what the fuck is the difference if it has some sex scenes in it? Its just a romantic, comedy comic and a damn good one to i really wish they continued it though i was sad when they stopped it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 19, 2010)

coba said:


> you see sex on the internet, and on t.v every day. So what the fuck is the difference if it has some sex scenes in it? Its just a romantic, comedy comic and a damn good one to i really wish they continued it though i was sad when they stopped it.



This! If it's depicting happy emotions then how the heck are you bothered by it. I could see if it was a porno with nothing but greed involved but the authors in DDoS made sure it was for pleasure, love, etc.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> This! If it's depicting happy emotions then how the heck are you bothered by it. I could see if it was a porno with nothing but greed involved but the authors in DDoS made sure it was for pleasure, love, etc.


Because I don't want giant dog dicks and gay sex orgies in my literature :V


----------



## Kokobeanie (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because I don't want giant dog dicks and gay sex orgies in my literature :V



Then don't read them. 
Just a thought?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 20, 2010)

Kokobeanie said:


> Then don't read them.
> Just a thought?



This. 90% of anything furry related has sex in it....good luck finding that 10%.


----------



## Kokobeanie (Mar 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> This. 90% of anything furry related has sex in it....good luck finding that 10%.



This. 
And this only.

And also; If you manage to find that 10%, Good luck sorting out all the shit to get to the very minimal "good stuff"


----------



## Bando (Mar 20, 2010)

Kokobeanie said:


> This.
> And this only.
> 
> And also; If you manage to find that 10%, Good luck sorting out all the shit to get to the very minimal "good stuff"



This is why if I see a comic, I am prepared to be horribly disappointed by it.


----------



## Kokobeanie (Mar 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> This is why if I see a comic, I am prepared to be horribly disappointed by it.



Exactly.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> This is why if I see a comic, I am prepared to be horribly disappointed by it.


Me too. I only found one that broke that, but it got kinda meh after awhile and was a little too weeabo for my tastes.



Kokobeanie said:


> Then don't read them.
> Just a thought?



Maybe I didn't read it and I was just answering what Scotty said. Just a thought?


----------



## Bando (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Me too. I only found one that broke that, but it got kinda meh after awhile and was a little too weeabo for my tastes.



Which one? Need something to amuse me right now.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Which one? Need something to amuse me right now.


slightly damned. It has an interesting plot. Like I said kinda anime-ish, and the art isn't the best, and later on it has a stereotypical romance plot thing in it but it's a nice change of pace from SUPER-SERIOUS FANTASY STORY WITH SEX, or GAY/BI/FETISH SLICE OF LIFE WITH SEX, or JUST PLAIN SEX.


----------



## coba (Mar 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> This! If it's depicting happy emotions then how the heck are you bothered by it. I could see if it was a porno with nothing but greed involved but the authors in DDoS made sure it was for pleasure, love, etc.


 
i love the comic scotty its just i wished they would of cotinued it. but why didn't they continue the comic does anyone know?
anyone?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 20, 2010)

coba said:


> i love the comic scotty its just i wished they would of cotinued it. but why didn't they continue the comic does anyone know?
> anyone?



Cause the artists are working on another comic. One much larger called Nordgard. Can't wait for it to come out ^__^


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

The name "Nordgard" makes me think of nordic stuff and vikings. If it's a furry comic with blood, gore, vikings, and no sex, that would be fucking awesome.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The name "Nordgard" makes me think of nordic stuff and vikings. If it's a furry comic with blood, gore, vikings, and no sex, that would be fucking awesome.



From what I know it's about an expedition to Alaska....that's about it, haven't read anything about it so I have next to no idea.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> From what I know it's about an expedition to Alaska....that's about it, haven't read anything about it so I have next to no idea.


Then it better all go to hell when they discover a crashed alien ship with an evil parasite that absorbs and mutates people like in the remake of The Thing.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 20, 2010)

I get the feeling there's gonna be some dawg cawk. :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> I get the feeling there's gonna be some dawg cawk. :V


Which is depressing...

DAMNIT FURRIES LESS DOG COCK MORE AWESOME!


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 20, 2010)

Seriously D: I was looking at the site, and I love the detailing they're putting into the story.
But.. man.

The Nickle character.

Is the only one with a fullbody nude picture. >:\ What does THAT tell you?
Cock.
Lots of dog cock.


----------



## coba (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cause the artists are working on another comic. One much larger called Nordgard. Can't wait for it to come out ^__^


 
ya i know scotty i can't wait either its goin to be amazin who agrees with me ?

and also what i've been reading so far about. it's that its a military sled team based in alaska protecting the ice lands and the ppl of it or something  close to that but its goin to be fuckin amazin.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

coba said:


> ya i know scotty i can't wait either its goin to be amazin who agrees with me ?
> 
> and also what i've been reading so far about. it's that its a military sled team based in alaska protecting the ice lands and the ppl of it or something  close to that but its goin to be fuckin amazin.



^______________^ Leave it up to the best to finally incorporate amazing work, great story content, and military action into one comic. Blotch ftw :3


----------



## coba (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ^______________^ Leave it up to the best to finally incorporate amazing work, great story content, and military action into one comic. Blotch ftw :3


 
thats blotch for ya but the thing is, is there going to be sex and nudity thats the big question that ppl have been asking?they only got the idea from the nude pic of nickel and the pic of mckay in  his underwear but really who cares it has a great story line and blotch's artist abilities mixed so who knows ??


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

coba said:


> thats blotch for ya but the thing is, is there going to be sex and nudity thats the big question that ppl have been asking?they only got the idea from the nude pic of nickel and the pic of mckay in  his underwear but really who cares it has a great story line and blotch's artist abilities mixed so who knows ??



I hope there's nudity and/or smut scenes but I wouldn't be devastated if there wasn't.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I hope there's nudity and/or smut scenes but I wouldn't be devastated if there wasn't.


I hope there _isn't._ I want a good furry comic with an in-depth story and universe that doesn't need to have smut in it. I just want a good, clean story. As much as I hate the artist for dog cock; as long as it has none in it I might check it out. I doubt it will though and it'll have furry porn in it because sex sells and furries have a one-track mind.


----------



## TDK (Mar 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hope there _isn't._ I want a good furry comic with an in-depth story and universe that doesn't need to have smut in it. I just want a good, clean story. As much as I hate the artist for dog cock; as long as it has none in it I might check it out. I doubt it will though and it'll have furry porn in it because sex sells and furries have a one-track mind.



Lol, a furry's mind goes "_choo-choo_" about _murr purr_. Well my closeted friend, you should check out that Fred Savage comic that I was typing about before I have high hopes for it, not only because it has tons of action and blood and guns, but because there's NO SMUT in it! :3


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

TDK said:


> Lol, a furry's mind goes "_choo-choo_" about _murr purr_. Well my closeted friend, you should check out that Fred Savage comic that I was typing about before I have high hopes for it, not only because it has tons of action and blood and guns, but because there's NO SMUT in it! :3


why do you describe me as your "closeted friend" >_>


----------



## coba (Mar 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I hope there's nudity and/or smut scenes but I wouldn't be devastated if there wasn't.


 ya i wouldn't be either a epic comic with nudity and sex would just make it even more epic. just to say i think p.i( the lead dog in the team) is going to get injured and mckay( the new medic to p.i's team) is going to tend to her wounds and either mckay falls for her first or p.i will fall for mckay don't care just wish those two chase each others tail


----------



## Mentova (Mar 21, 2010)

coba said:


> ya i wouldn't be either a epic comic with nudity and sex would just make it even more epic. just to say i think p.i( the lead dog in the team) is going to get injured and mckay( the new medic to p.i's team) is going to tend to her wounds and either mckay falls for her first or p.i will fall for mckay don't care just wish those two chase each others tail


I had trouble reading what you said; but if what I inferred was correct, then no.


----------



## coba (Mar 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I had trouble reading what you said; but if what I inferred was correct, then no.


 
ya sorry about that h&k. why whats the difference if there is no nudity or sex its a comic, blotch is the artist so really i wouldn't care but furry porn is hot to me and im not the only that thinks that.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 22, 2010)

coba said:


> ya sorry about that h&k. why whats the difference if there is no nudity or sex its a comic, blotch is the artist so really i wouldn't care but furry porn is hot to me and im not the only that thinks that.


no


----------



## coba (Mar 22, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> no


no, thats all you have to say ?


----------



## craftyandy (Mar 23, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Doesn't matter.
> 
> That alone is enough for me to ultimately decide _"NOOOO MOTHERFUCKING THANK YOU,"_
> and have no second thoughts or regrets.
> ...



what a prissy little pussy you are


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 26, 2010)

If you're smart enough to check the FAQ on the site, then it would probably give you the idea there will be no yiff in it.

"[SIZE=-1]*What will the books be rated?*
                  The books will be for all audiences, probably a PG13 sort of                    thing for coarse language and a whole lot of dead bodies."[/SIZE]


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2010)

Wait why are there anthros pulling the sled? That's kinda weird...


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wait why are there anthros pulling the sled? That's kinda weird...



...
Really?

That is weird. Then again, it'd probably be weirder with non-anthro dogs pulling the sleds.


----------



## coba (Mar 31, 2010)

so who cares its bitchin i love it ;3


----------



## were99 (Apr 12, 2010)

Very good story <3 And I love the colors and the characters too <3 Soo Awesome ^^
Espiacially from Diego which is pretty cool =D


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Diego and Bayshore = eyecandy. *VISUAL NOMNOMNOMING*


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Apr 13, 2010)

The story wasn't bad (there were some cliche moments in it though), and the art was very good. The characters were, for the most part, likable and, in some ways, I could see some people relate to them. However, some of the material in the comic did turn me off, as others have said already in this thread. I felt that much of the erotic scenes were somewhat unnecessary and didn't need to be included into the comic (Could have, at least, been implied by the characters or something). Despite some of the risque material, it still grasped my interests. 

My ratings for this comic are as follows:

Art - 9.0/10
Story - 5.0/10
Characters - 7.0/10
Overall - 7.0/10


----------



## jeanlee411 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I was suprised at how clean it was. Wow.
> 
> I always assumed it full of smut.
> 
> ...


holy sweet hell..... lot of debates, everyone has their own opinion. like me or hate me personally i like the comic.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 21, 2010)

So, I herd diz comik has nekkid anthros, right?


----------



## jackbency (Apr 22, 2010)

I have to say that Dogs Days of summer  is the best comic I've ever read because  it as love, some comedy., some fun. Really, Blotch is a great cartoonist.


----------



## Ames (Apr 23, 2010)

Shaui said:


> So, I herd diz comik has nekkid anthros, right?



OMGUD A FURRY COMIC WITH PORN? UNPOSSIBLE!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 23, 2010)

jeanlee411 said:


> holy sweet hell..... lot of debates, everyone has their own opinion. like me or hate me personally i like the comic.



I'm sorry, did you have a problem with my comment or not? I can't tell.


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok gota say arts good homo furry's not my style but darn good art poor Otter feel bad for him.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 23, 2010)

I just read the comic, and urrerhrhhmmmmm, what's the fucking point? A dingo/dog character goes around groping people and his pink is exposed twice in the series, umm,...

CONCLUSION: FULL OF SUBSTANCE!!!!! (no)

INB4 blotchfag backlash at me


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 23, 2010)

Shaui said:


> I just read the comic, and urrerhrhhmmmmm, what's the fucking point? A dingo/dog character goes around groping people and his pink is exposed twice in the series, umm,...
> 
> CONCLUSION: FULL OF SUBSTANCE!!!!! (no)
> 
> INB4 blotchfag backlash at me


 

I sir, agree with you. It (DDOS) is so aware of its audience it will not work for anyone else.


----------



## ThatGayFurry (Apr 24, 2010)

i loved it! i just havent bought the whole thing.....


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 24, 2010)

ThatGayFurry said:


> i loved it! i just havent bought the whole thing.....



:I


----------

